# Deleting Samples From the Paperwhite



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I deleted the samples off my Paperwhite, but when it is plugged into the computer the samples still show up in the documents folder.  Books seem to be deleting without a problem, it is just samples that stay.  Have other people seen this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I honestly never bother to check that things are gone by plugging it into a computer. 

The only issue I can see is that they might still be taking up some extra space. . . still, samples are so small I can't see that being a huge concern.  

At a guess: doing a restart of the device would clear things out.  But, mostly, I totally wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I see the samples. I also see back issues of the New York Times (going back to 10/3, first day I received it) even though only a week worth of papers show up on the PW.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder if those are full files, or just index listings?  Odd.

Still wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Addendum: I just did a restart and the samples are still there.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . .they show as extant files when you look at the file structure, but they're not actually accessible via the Kindle controls?

FWIW,  normally, on a computer, when you delete a file, it doesn't really disappear; you just lose the connection to where it's stored and the computer now knows that that memory address is available to be rewritten as needed. That's why you can sometimes recover files you have deleted -- the memory hasn't yet been re-written.  The more spare memory you have the better chance you have of recovering it. It sounds like something similar is happening here.  Still, you'd expect a restart would just delete all.  And it seems like a failsafe that's not needed since there's no 'recover' mode with the Kindle.  Hmmm.

You know. . . .I have a vague memory of a discussion like this from back in the early days. . .where peoples kindles were getting sluggish and they could solve the problem by deleting some files via the computer. . . .they were orphan files that linked to deleted stuff, but were still taking up enough memory that it WAS an issue in performance.  

Oh. . . .other question. . . .are you sure they're the 'book' files and not the associated 'clippings' files.  Again, I'm a bit misty on how all this works together but I gather there are several file types for each 'book' that might be there and the 'notes' files might not auto delete when you remove the book.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

While connected to the computer try emptying the trash. Until you do I think that the files will be kept in the invisible trash can on the kindle.

Steve


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I just emptied the trash with the Kindle plugged in and the deleted samples are still there.

I just don't want extra files slowing it down later.

I checked clippings, and there is nothing from the samples there (no bookmarks, highlights, notes, any type of reference).

The deleted samples each have a folder with three documents.  Example of one:

Folder:
Brownies and Broomsticks_ A Magical Bakery Mystery_B0072NWJFM_sample.sdr

Inside the folder are three documents:
AuthorProfile.profile.B0072NWJFM.asc
Brownies and Broomsticks_ A Magical Bakery Mystery_B0072NWJFM_sample.azw3f
Brownies and Broomsticks_ A Magical Bakery Mystery_B0072NWJFM_sample.azw3r


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've seen at least one comment about this on the Amazon forum, too: specifically samples not being removed....I'd provide feedback to Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll e-mail Amazon and let them know.  I just don't want files building up and making the performance sluggish.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> I'll e-mail Amazon and let them know. I just don't want files building up and making the performance sluggish.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I still think the small size of sample files probably won't cause much problem but. . .yeah. . .that isn't how it's supposed to work.  So definitely a good idea to let Amazon know! 

Ann


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I sent an e-mail to Amazon Kindle feedback about this.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Could this be part of the Cloud/Device book count discrepancy being discussed in another thread?


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

I bet if you deleted them from the computer while attached via USB, that would get rid of the files.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

GBear said:


> Could this be part of the Cloud/Device book count discrepancy being discussed in another thread?


I've thought of that... but don't really want to try it.


----------



## Julius Caesar (Oct 15, 2012)

I have the same exact problem. Usually when I download a book, sample or not, it will save a main file and a corresponding directory with extra files in it. If I delete a paid book, both the file and the directory are deleted but if I delete a sample, only the main file is deleted. The directory and the extra files in it are not deleted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds like this is a known problem.  I would expect a software update once Amazon gets it sorted out.

Betsy


----------

